# non non stick popcorn popper?



## CAmomto4 (Jun 4, 2006)

There is so much wisdom here! Im hoping you all can help me out. Im looking for a popcorn popper. Preferably stainless steel. No teflon. No non-stick and trying to avoid plastics too. Sounds impossible, I know. Any ideas?


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

We've always used an old pressure cooker (with the rubber seal removed) on the stove top. Works great as a popcorn popper but messes up the pot with burnt oil so don't use your nice one.


----------



## chicmom (Nov 25, 2006)

I put about 1/4cup of kernals in a paper lunch bag, fold up the top, and put it in the microwave until th popping stop. I usually drizzle with butter and sprinkle with salt. Yum!! No mess. Just throw the papr bag away when you a done.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I make mine in a stainless steel stockpot on the stove. Put some oil (I use coconut oil and put in enough to cover the bottom of the pot) in the pot and 3-4 popcorn kernels. Place a lid on it. Wait for the kernels to pop. Then add 3/4c popcorn kernels and put the lid back on, remove from the heat for 30 seconds (to allow all the kernels to come up to the same temp). Then place back on the heat. Shake every once in a while to keep the bottom ones from burning. When most are popped, removed the lid and keep shaking until the popping slows (maybe 3-5 seconds between pops). Then remove from heat and pour into bowl. It does take making it a couple times to become really comfortable knowing when to remove from the heat. You might burn a bit the first couple times you try this method, but you can just remove the ones you've burned. I've never burned too many and this is how I make popcorn all the time now. We used to always use a popcorn popper, but we don't have one anymore (we moved from 110v to a country with 220v and I haven't found one I like and I don't mind making it on the stove now). Good luck


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I just use one of my regular (stainless) cooking pots. I haven't had any issues with burnt grease from popping corn, and don't see a reason to have another pot for just that purpose. You can't air pop this way, but the amount of oil you need to use is so small, I don't worry about it.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a Whirley Pop popper, and it has no nonstick coating and works great.


----------



## ammiga (Jan 22, 2009)

We just use a stainless pot with a lid. Never had a problem with ruining a pot. Popcorn kernels, oil, salt. Easy, fast, delicious.


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> I have a Whirley Pop popper, and it has no nonstick coating and works great.


We do too. I love it! Very simple, and very kid-friendly, too. (You can also roast coffee beans in it! I don't use it for that but know someone who does.)


----------

